# BVI Charter June-July 2010 Part I



## Saildoggie (Aug 16, 2008)

Just back from the BVI's what a fun trip!!!

Arrived STT on time around 1:00 PM June 23 and taxied to the Petite Pump Room to await the arrival of Haley (Lauraandrex's Bert) coming in on the same flight as Tradewinds (Chris and Tracy)
Had a nice lunch and a few cold Red Stripes, some big hugs with Sailpuppy and Bert, grabbed some Rum Punches for the ride, caught the 2:30 ferry to West End, long ride, they stopped at Cruz Bay AND CA!!

Really easy check in at C&I at West End, called Jerrys and got our Jeep, off to Big Apple Villa!

Great stay at Big Apple as always, enjoyed have Chris and Tracy upstairs, had bunches of peeps enjoying the patio, Mal and Candace, Island Jim, Lifeguard Steve, Tony and Melody anchored Utopia out front and joined us for dinner at Bananakeet on Thursday night with Reuben playing, wonderful evening indeed!
Had a nice little birthday celebration and cake for Sailpuppy and Chris on the patio on the 24th.
Had our first night dinner at Sebastian's, an easy walk, the food and service were good, 
Andy, Dionne and Rachel (Ratchet) came in on the 26th. So I ran over to WE in Jeep and brought them back to freshen up at Sebastian's and then the gang headed for Sugar Plums for dinner, Gingerwine chicken was great and our host Tiny took very good care of us.

Wandered down to Bombas to check out the Full Moon party, it was early but the band was good, tried to muster down a bomba Punch, gave it to Andy and wandered back to hit the rack.
Had a great time doing basically nothing during our stay, floating about in the water out front and consuming copius amounts of adult beverages with our guests.
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y238/saildoggie/BVI610/P6240860.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y238/saildoggie/BVI610/P6250871.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y238/saildoggie/BVI610/P6240867.jpg

June 27: Off to West End to prepare to board Galeaux, our Voyage 500 cat for 10 days, made 2 trips over from Apple Bay to get the crew in and gear staged, greeted Tricia and Tommy, they had spent the night at Bay View Inn.
Made a run to Kelly's Market to pick up our Beer and liquor that was pre staged for us via email, missing a couple cases of beer, they delivered those a short time later..
Did a quick briefing with Kimo, the bobby's provisions arrived and we prepared for our voyage. Manpot joined us from the start and kept us entertained on board no doubt!
Had a nice sail then motor sail after the wind quit cooperating to The Bight, Norman Island, several of the TTOL boats were already in, blue Moon, Cattitude, Southern Exposure, etc. We anchored in close to the dock at Pirates and had our first swim off the boat, sailpuppy, Bert and Ratchet were treated to a playful Dolphin that got even more playful with their shrieks of delight, several other kids joined in and then there 2 dolphins, magical, swimming on their backs and letting the kids pet their bellies, amazing indeed!
Excellent buffet dinner and fun at Pirates, most of us wore our Pirate gear we brought for the Dinghy Poker Run
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y238/saildoggie/BVI610/P6270898.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y238/saildoggie/BVI610/piratesatpirates.jpg

Steve (Boatjunkie) got some video of the Dolphin play:
http://web.mac.com/castines/Site/Welcome.html

I managed to get a bit of video too!
BVI610 :: dolpins playing with kids video by saildoggie - Photobucket

The crew opted for AC and man, we sure enjoyed it, ran it every night after that!

June 28: Had a nice sail up The Drake and stopped at The Baths, continued on and motor sailed up to Leverick, made a staffing run with water cannons on Utopia, great fun!
Opted to skip the Anguilla Cut and go around, not my boat and wanted to excursive caution, this is a big 'un and not quite used to it yet.
Had a great swim and ongoing dock party at Leverick, hung out with Guy from YachtshotsBVI, got a nice bottle of Bubbly from Griz and had an enjoyable, rum soaked dinner downstairs.

June 29: Dinghy Poker Run!! The teens opted to stay ashore so The Admiral set up pedicures at the Spa for them, got into the Pirate Gear and had a great buffet breakfast during registration, then the Poker Run was ON!
Water battles ensured even before the start, off to Sandbox! Capt, Mark of Sanctuary joined us aboard our dink and brought a nice "bar in a bucket'!!
Great fun, water cannons, buckets, etc all the way.
The second stop was Bitter End, we attacked a few charter boats along the way, they thought we were nuts, head right for them full speed then WOOSH, nailed 'em!!
The antics continued on to Fat Virgin and of course adult beverages were flowing freely by now.
The awards and buffet dinner were awesome, as always Nick and Monica did a super job as our hosts, and the whole staff at Leverick was on key!
I believe Cattitude had the best hand with a full house, many bottles of Necker Island bubbly and other great prizes were awarded, the event raised about $2,500 for a local charity, I believe Animal rescue.
The 3rd. Annual Dinghy Poker Run sold the most hands yet and all had a great time!!
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y238/saildoggie/BVI610/sandbox.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y238/saildoggie/BVI610/P6280930.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y238/saildoggie/BVI610/pirates6102.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y238/saildoggie/BVI610/P6280929.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y238/saildoggie/BVI610/marknick1.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y238/saildoggie/BVI610/pirates6101.jpg
YachtshotsBVI did an awesome job covering the event, pics here:
Thumbnail View

Awesome video by Boatjunkie here:
Pirates n Poker Run

June 29: De Anegada Lobsta Regatta!!
We held a Skippers Meeting at Leverick established the start times for the participants for the pursuit race to Anegada, Paul and Carolyn from Cattitude took my watch to record start and finish times and did a great job!
We helped Catatoinic get off the dock since they had an issue with port reverse and then scurried aboard to make our start time, Galeaux was past to start by about 6 minutes.
Our crew was on it, trimming well and we were off, we managed to pick off the competitors one by one keeping our distance rather than strafing with water cannons, heading down in the puffs, up in the lulls, maintained 7-9 knots most of the way.
The final 2 cats, Utopia and Catatonic were well ahead took a bit of work to catch as we only had a few miles to go, we got past both of them and then realized the committee boat, Catitude was not in position yet, we had to head up to close hauled to make the finish, I thing Catatonic caught this first as they started to close \on us, we squeezed them out by a few minutes and furled and dropped at the finish.
We motored into the channel slowly to watch utopia finish, great race by all!!
We anchored in close to ARH in about 5 feet of water and visited with the other crews all afternoon. Great day on the water indeed!!
Tricia and Tommy headed into Potters and we caught up later only to learn they had printed 50 large, full color photos of my white A$$ from a stealth middle of the night shot back in '07 aboard Jeannius and tacked them up all over Potters each with it's own inscription, very funny indeed, what are friends for??
Drinks and awards followed, a short discussion with our race Committee confirmed it would be bad for the Race Chairman (me) to accept First Place, prolly should have gone over this with the crew but they spread all over the joint.
We award the finishers in order of finish leaving Galeaux, the first boat to actually finish as the "rabbit" boat, sorry Mal, Andy and crew, you showed 'em your stuff and you know we won!
Ctatatonic should have also got a "Teens Favorite" for the electronic gadgets and screaming tube towing, could hear those girls screaming the whole way!!

All the boats sailed a great race and truly, it is difficult to handicap a pursuit race of this nature. The results were posted as follows:
Anegada Lobsta Regatta Start and Finish Times:

Galeaux: Start10:11:28am - Crossed Finish Line 11:35:11am Time Elapsed (1hour 23 min. 43 sec.) 
SailDoggie relinquished 1st place as race organizer.

Catatonic: Start 10:10:25am-Crossed Finish Line 11:36:06am 
#1
Time Elapsed (1hour 25min. 41 sec.)

Utopia: Start 10:03:45am - Crossed Finish Line 11:37:15am
#2
Time Elapsed (1hour 33min. 30 sec.)

Blue Bayou: Start 10:10:27am-Crossed Finish Line 11:39:22am 
#3 
Time Elapsed (1hour 28min. 55 sec.)

Blue Moon: Start 10:12:00am-Crossed Finish Line 11:47:52am 
#4
Time Elapsed (1hour 35min. 52 sec.)

Forever Freye: Start10:05:12am-Crossed Finish Line 11:48:35am 
#5
Time Elapsed (1hour 43min. 23 sec.)

Long Over Do: Start 10:07:47am Crossed Finish Line&#8230;&#8230;.sometime laterthat day.
#6

Results from the Race Committee Boat "Cattitude" and the Dinghy Poker Run Winner.....

In retrospect Blue Bayou had the next best ET on the course, again, Race Chairman's handicapping was flawed.

Special thanks to Potters By The Sea for hosting the awards and dinner!

Very special thanks to our Race Committee Paul and Carolyn aboard Cattitude and also Boatjunkie, Steve created this awesome video!

http://web.mac.com/castines/Site/Welcome.html

Click on Lobster Regatta 2010

Great pictures of all of the competitors here on YachtshotsBVI.com, great Job Pierre on both events, view by boat name!

Thumbnail View

We had a nice beach day at Potters new place, Island Lovers, appeared everyone was moving kinda slowly for some reason&#8230;
. http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y238/saildoggie/BVI610/P6300366.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y238/saildoggie/BVI610/P6300368.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y238/saildoggie/BVI610/P6300936.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y238/saildoggie/BVI610/P6300938.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y238/saildoggie/BVI610/P6300947.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y238/saildoggie/BVI610/P6300956.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y238/saildoggie/BVI610/P6300971.jpg

The Galeaux crew needed to regroup a bit so it was burgers aboard an early night to prep for our sail to JVD in the morning gotta pace yourselves sometimes!!

--------------------
BVI610 pictures by saildoggie - Photobucket


----------



## montenido (May 14, 2008)

Wow, Doggie! I know I missed the fun, but you tell it so well that I feel like I was in the middle of it all - as I will be next summer!!!!

I'm so glad your trip went without a hitch. Must have something to do with the organizers...

Thanks for sharing, Bill


----------



## xxuxx (Nov 14, 2008)

*MY Invite?*

Take me with you next time....I have no idea who you are but I wanna go wid youse guys!! I am XXUXX (pronounced zooks) and I am fun


----------

